# FR: on / nous - generalities



## josef

Bonjour à tous. J'ai une question sur la différence entre «on» et «nous». Je sais que «on» peut vouloir dire 'one', mais qu'il peut aussi vouloir dire «nous». Alors.. quelle est la différence en contexte entre «on» en voulant dire «nous» et le pronom «nous» ? Est-ce que «on» est plus formale que «nous» ? Merci pour vos réponses.

*Moderator note:*
Multiple discussions merged to create this one. As a result, this is a rather long thread. If you still are unsure about _on_ vs. _nous_ after you have read all the posts here, please do not start a new thread on the exact same subject. Instead, please reply at the end of this thread to inquire about your specific example sentence.

See also the following related threads:
FR: on (= nous, tu, etc.) + past participle & adjective agreement
FR: on se / nous nous + reflexive verb - pronoun choice
FR: on + notre, nos / son, sa, ses
FR: on / nous - in formal essay or academic writing
FR: on / nous - in the same paragraph


----------



## xav

"On" n'est pas formel du tout. Deux sens principaux
1) impersonnel : "les gens en général" ; on traduit en anglais par "you" ou "one"
2) en langage populaire, "nous"


----------



## Cath.S.

[...]
Bonne explication, Xav, (et, au fait, bienvenue au forum !  ).

Deux exemples pour illustrer cet usage :
1) On est pas sérieux quand on a dix-sept ans (Arthur RIMBAUD)
One is not serious when one is seventeen.

2) On a gagné ! On a gagné ! (les supporters de l'équipe de foot de Trifouilly-lès-Bois)
We won ! We won !


----------



## xav

Exemple 1, I'd write On n'est pas sérieux
But maybe I'm a bit too much


----------



## josef

Merci pour l'explication, vous deux!
Une question plus - «on» s'est dit plus que «nous» dans la conversation quotidien ?


----------



## xav

josef said:
			
		

> «on» s'est dit plus que «nous» dans la conversation quotidien ?



Indubitablement. Regrettablement.


----------



## Starcreator

On is very informal. On s'en va a la plage. On va au mall. But Nous, although it can be used in informal situations, is also used in formal situations.


----------



## xav

Je dirais, pour être précis, que seul le deuxième "on", celui qui signifie "nous", est informel. Le premier, le "on" impersonnel, est tout à fait correct, d'ailleurs il n'y a pas d'autre formule impersonnelle en français, contrairement à l'anglais où on utilise "you", "one" ou le passif.
English spoken = on parle français ; il est vrai qu'on est ici à la limite entre les deux "on" et que "nous parlons français" sonnerait mieux. Mais les autre langues latines disent à l'impersonnel "si parla italiano", "se habla español".


----------



## bongbang

xav said:
			
		

> Indubitablement. Regrettablement.



Est-ce que ça veut dire donc que "on" ne s'_écrit_ pas pour signifier "nous" (sauf peut-être sur l'internet) ? 

Je le demande parce que je me demandais si "on", quand il veut dire "nous", doit devenir "l'on" après "que" dans un contexte plus formel. Alors, ça me semble maintenant que l'usage de "on" pour dire "nous" n'est jamais formel. 

Ironiquement je dirais "nous" beaucoup plus souvent si les francophones ne m'avaient pas donné l'impression que le mot est uniquement utilisé chez les anglophones. (Voir ce fil sue le nombre de membres de famille.)

[Okay, there are surely many things wrong with what I've just written. I hope it's still comprehensible and will greatly appreciate any corrections.]


----------



## xav

no error at all, I think !!

"on" may be written in its both meanings, but is very informal in the second one - normally used only in written dialogs :
"Il faut que vous déjeuniez avant de partir !
-On n'a pas le temps, on est en retard !" (still worse, the " n' " becomes more and more forgotten : "On a pas le temps").

So, since " l'on " is formal, you normally ought to find it only in the first meaning
"Avant que l'on ne passe à table, on doit se laver les mains".

Otherwise, there's a comic effect :
"On a mangé, on a causé, puis l'on est allés se coucher" seems to be written by a child or a boy who still doesn't master the language levels.

NB1. J'ai écrit "on est allés" parce que ce "on" signifie "nous" ; mais je n'en suis pas bien sûr... en tout cas, quand le "on" est impersonnel, il n'y a pas de "s". En principe, d'ailleurs, puisqu'on n'écrit pas le "on" = "nous", il n'y a jamais de "s" - sauf éventuellement dans des dialogues.

NB2. commentaires sur le "fil" que vous indiquez au sujet de la famille :
To write "Dans la/ma famille, nous sommes quatre" is certainly much better than "...on est quatre" - even in spoken language, it sounds better to me, but I must admit the "on" is spreading.
"Chez nous, on est quatre" allows to avoid "nous nous", which sounds strangely. I'd say it, not write it.


----------



## bongbang

Merci beaucoup, Xav. Alors pour parler de la famille, est-ce qu'on écrirait:

_Chez nous, nous sommes quatre._

PS Mais si, une faute de frappe est quand même une erreur.


----------



## geve

_Chez nous, nous sommes quatre  _

PS : Et si vous tenez absolument à trouver une faute dans ce français pourtant excellent, en voilà une (j'ai beaucoup cherché  ) : on dit plutôt "il me semble" que "ça me semble"


----------



## winifred930

Both *on* and *nous* mean "we". But what's the difference in usage of these two words?


----------



## la reine victoria

Welcome to WR forums Winifred930 

This really needs the help of a French grammarian. I am neither, but will try to help.

You need to remember that the pronoun '*on*' has other meanings than '*we*'. It can be *someone*,* somebody*, *one* (as in 'I') and *they*.

My most well known use of 'on' is in 'on dit' - 'they say'

Et si on vient pendant que vous etes partis?
And if someone comes while you are out?

On fait ce qu'on peut!
One does what one can!

On t'appelle.
Someone is calling you.

On nous prend pour des imbéciles.
They must think we are stupid.

I found these sentences in the WR dictionary at the top of this page. Just type in 'on' in French>English and you will see many more examples of its use.

As far as I know, 'nous' is used only to indicate the first person plural.

EDIT:  It can also mean* us*, *to us* and *ourselves *depending on its grammatical context.  Again, you can check in WR dictionary.


Regards,

LRV


----------



## SophieD

Utiliser "on" pour dire "nous" relève du langage parlé.


----------



## Mutichou

"On" peut aussi servir à traduire le passif en anglais :
I was given money.
On m'a donné de l'argent.

Mais c'est vrai que dans la plupart des cas, il a le même sens que "nous", à l'oral en tout cas.


----------



## fivestringfuror

Bien, je comprends le difference entre tous les deux, mais j'entende beaucoups des gens (especialement les gens francophone) les utiliser interchangeablement.  Je suis confondu!


----------



## justcurious

Et bien, oui, en langage parlé, la plupart des gens utilisent "on" pour "nous". Ils utilisent quand même "nous" comme complément d'objet dans ces phrases .


----------



## BERENICE S

Hellofivestringfuror,

French people also tend to be "confondus"... Probably, the use of "on" in place of "nous" is due to some lazyness (easier to say "on fait..." than "nous faisons...")

Normally "on" should be used for a general statement (not referring to someone in particular) :
"En France, on aime le fromage"
meaning : generally French people like (love !) cheese

but, we would (should) say "(Toi et moi), en France, nous aimons le fromage"

 [...]

Bye
Bérénice


----------



## fivestringfuror

Merci bien, tous les deux. 

Donc, ets-ce que c'est tres "snob" d'utiliser "nous" a la place d' "on" en langage parle quand ce n'est pas necessaire? Je parles souvent avec un collegue (camarade de travail?) qui est venu de France (Lyons), et je ne veux pas avoir l'air d'un snob. 

Comme en anglais, je decouvres que la langage parle n'est pas toujours la meme comme la langage ecrit.


----------



## BERENICE S

Fivestringfuror,

Je ne crois pas qu'il soit "snob" de montrer que l'on aime bien traiter une langue que l'on aime...
N'hésitez pas je crois à montrer que vous parlez bien. C'est toujours agréable pour l'oreille de celui qui écoute

Bonsoir,
B.


----------



## silex7

i was reading lately a book for grammaire du francais, but there was something i didn't understand..
what's the diffrence between "nous" and 'on'??

ex; nous sommes hommes, on est freres.. is this sentence is right?
thanks in advance,..

Silex7


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Bienvenue aux forums.  Generally, 'on' is a colloquial term often used by young people to mean "nous".  It means the same thing.  Also, 'on' can mean 'one', eg. on peut aller ici, "one can go here.


----------



## DearPrudence

I would say that
*"on"* is the colloquial version of *"nous"*

*"Nous sommes hommes"* sounds a bit weird but it could be a bit "poetic".
*"Nous sommes des hommes"* would sound "normal".

"on est frères"


----------



## yeyiboub

In fact, "on" can be more general than "nous". 
I think it is more explicit in English, because there are many translations for "on".
A translation for "on" in English is the passive voice, for example :
           I was told that... = On m'a dit que...
You can also say "they" or "people" :
           They / People say that... = On dit que...
"On" does not always refer to "nous". The person who speaks is not always included in "on".
Hope it helps.
See you !


----------



## kate123

on and nous both have the meaning 'we'
are on and nous interchangeable anywhere or
are there certain rules?


for example, can "Où on est?" also be "Où nous sommes?"


----------



## hibouette

you should avoid to write down "on"
or else it's interchangeable.

Sometimes "on" is also used to speak out rules:
exemple : on ne cours pas ici = il est interdit de courir ici
Avec "nous", cela aurait moins de force


----------



## edwingill

*on* instead of *nous* is very frequent in informal spoken French


----------



## kate123

you should avoid to write down "on"-------what do you mean by this??
                                                    can you be more elaborate please?


and i am aware of the other meanings of *on*
it's just that i don't understand the distinction between
*on* and *nous*, if there is any, that is, when you're using 
the words for the meaning '*we*'


----------



## scotland the brave

Hi

In some circumstaces "On" has a more general meaning; for example when you want to describe what tourist can do in a town eg. "On peut vistiter l'hôtel de ville." In this sense it translates as "One", a term mainly reserved for use by the Queen of England!


----------



## kate123

do you mean to say that on is more colloquial than nous, hibouette?


----------



## Smerpy

When you can use "nous" then you can use "on", but "on" can also be part of, what is called in french, the 'impersonal form'.

For instance:

"On m'a dit qu'il allait pleuvoir." =~ "I've been told that it is going to rain tomorrow."

"Nous" cannot be used here.


----------



## Gardefeu

kate123 said:


> do you mean to say that on is more colloquial than nous?



Oh, absolutely, I thought that was so obvious! Kids at school are taught (well, it was so in my days) never to say _on_, always _nous_!
But of course, the opposite is true: orally, you will hardly ever hear anyone says _nous_.


----------



## hibouette

kate123 said:


> you should avoid to write down "on"-------what do you mean by this??


I meant that on is more colloquial. You have to use it orally and avoid to use it when you write things


----------



## kylijah

kate123 said:
			
		

> "Où nous sommes?"


don't mean to be picky but it would be "ou sommes-nous?"

Frankly, I think the difference between "on" et "nous" is very difficult to explain. 

Personally I always use "on". I even add it when it's not necessary "nous on est la" - which is not correct of course but very used in French (probably much to the dismay of non-French native speakers!!). I usually find that "nous" is much stronger.. as if one's need to emphasize...


----------



## se16teddy

My friends in Belgium say 'nous on' + 3rd person singular a lot in place of 'nous' + 1st person plural, but I fear that this usage may not be regarded as standard! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nous_On_Veut_Des_Violons


----------



## ils

Bonjour! Est-qu'on peut dire <on va aux cinema> ou est-il <on y va aux cinema>? Ou peut-etre on peut dire <peut-etre on peut aller aux cinema>, ou est-qu'il faut dire <peut-etre nous pouvons aller aux cinema>?  Est-qu'on peut dire <Est-qu'on peut dire> ou <peut-etre on peut dire>???...??? 

Quand tu utilize <on>, utilize-tu le troisieme personne singulier, ou quoi?

Merci beaucoup!  

[...]


----------



## mplsray

xav said:


> Indubitablement. Regrettablement.


 

In his book _The Power of Babel,_ linguist John McWhorter tells of a French friend becoming irritated with him because he used _nous _all the time when speaking French with her instead of _on._


----------



## geve

ils said:


> Quand tu utilize <on>, utilize-tu le troisieme personne singulier, ou quoi?


Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum *ils*, 

Oui, il faut conjuguer le verbe à la troisième personne du singulier quand le sujet est "on". 

[...]


----------



## CarlaBlomst

My French teacher told me that Nous was going out of fashion and that On is more frequently used when talking... Is this true?


----------



## TA4U

It is a fact... still just plain fashion though...


----------



## david314

D'habitude, on dit, *on.*  Bienvenue au forum et bon courage


----------



## Jul

Personally, I use 'nous' in letters or in an official email but in this case, 'nous' represents my company. It is more used in polite written things.
In my grand parents' postcard: _Nous sommes alles visiter le Chateau de Versailles_
In my emails: _Nous nous engageons a vous aider du mieux que nous puissions._

But otherwise, I use 'on' most of the time.


----------



## BMR

Sorry but my english is too rough to formulate a nuance ...
Quand je fais partie d'un groupe et quand je parle à ce groupe : "on" (comme dans "on va au cinéma ?" par exemple)
Quand je fais partie d'un groupe mais que je parle à une personne extérieure (par exemple au téléphone) : "nous" (comme dans "nous allons au cinéma").
"On" est "impersonnel" et "indéfini" : on ne sait pas trop qui fait partie du groupe désigné par ce pronom "on".
"Nous" est plus personnel et renforce l'identité du groupe.
I hope this helps, sorry if it's in french.


----------



## Jul

when I am on the phone, I say 'on va au cine, tu nous rejoins' to my friends as well. I will never use 'nous' with my friends or my family.


----------



## to_rk

Bonjour

_Quand nous somme libres, nous sortons avec des amis._

peut traduire a:

_Quand on est libres, on sort avec des amis_

quel ce que veut dire a changement?

Merci.


----------



## FranParis

The second one is less formal.

Notwithstanding, one can see a difference in meaning, too.

The first phrase means when you have no appointments or other obligations.

The second one means when you are free (having the freedom)...


----------



## Elme

bonjour,

The first "Quand nous sommes libres, nous sortons avec des amis." means "When we have time, we see our friends."

The second "Quand on est libre, on sort avec des amis." can mean the same, but can it also mean "In a state of freedom, anyone may see their friends."

Voici des exemples.

Avec *on à la place de nous* :

- Vous avez fait quoi cet après-midi ?
- On a été attendre Audrey à la sortie du travail. Puis on est allé au café. - Où est ce que vous avez mangé ?
- On est tous allé chez elle et on s'est fait des pâtes. En vitesse, parcequ'on voulait ressortir pour aller au ciné.
...

Avec *on à la place de n'importe qui *:

On est toujours fâché, quand on se rend compte qu'on s'est perdu. On a beau se dire que c'était accidentel, on ne peut pas s'empêcher de penser, que si on avait regardé un plan, on s'en serait sorti.


----------



## Bléros

Je me demandais si le prénom « nous » existe dans la vie quotidienne comme un sujet. J'entends toujours « on » plutôt. Ce prénom est-il aussi mort que le passé simple ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Non, le "nous" n'est pas mort, il respire encore... 
Il est un peu difficile de dire quand est-ce qu'on utilise "nous" et quand est-ce qu'on le remplace par "on". Je crois que c'est variable selon les individus; le "on" étant beaucoup plus familier que le nous, son utilisation dépend aussi du contexte.


----------



## Benoît abroad

J'aime assez "il respire encore"!

le "nous" et le "passé simple" sont, dans la pratique, presque exclusivement réservés au français écrit, rarement oral. 

Si malgré tout il m'arrivait de les entendre, je penserais me trouver face à un étranger ou à une personne qui me snobe (à tort sûrement....) en utilisant des formules trop littéraires.


----------



## Bléros

Alors, je dois l'éviter à moins que j'ai besoin de l'utiliser comme un objet. Par exemple: « par nous », « Ils nous amènera. » Ça me rend triste. C'est la mort d'un mot important, mais je comptais ça.


----------



## Sickduck

Meuh non, "nous" est encore utilisé très couramment. Dans un restaurant, le serveur vous dira: aujourd'hui, nous avons au menu.... À la télé, les politiciens diront: Nous rendons hommage à nos soldats... Au bureau, le directeur dira: ce semestre ci, nous devons redoubler d'efforts, etc...

La règle à suivre (avec plein d'exceptions): "nous" inclut la personne qui parle (ex: nous voulons voir le directeur); "on" l'exclut (ex: attendez ici, on va vous appeler).


----------



## itka

Sickduck said:


> La règle à suivre (avec plein d'exceptions): "nous" inclut la personne qui parle (ex: nous voulons voir le directeur); "on" l'exclut (ex: attendez ici, on va vous appeler).



Pas d'accord avec toi Sickduck !
*on* est un pronom indéfini qui a la particularité de pouvoir exprimer toutes les personnes, en plus de son rôle propre où il exprime un sujet indéfini :
"on doit manger pour vivre".
Voici quelques exemples :
on remplace je :
"On ne peut pas être partout à la fois ! Attendez deux minutes, j'arrive !"
on remplace tu :
"Alors on se lève ? ça fait trois fois que je t'appelle !"
on remplace il ou elle :
"Regardez ça ! On se gare n'importe comment, on embouti la voiture du voisin et on s'en va sans laisser ses coordonnées... C'est du joli !"
on remplace vous :
_forme de politesse_
"Bonjour ma Petite Dame ! Qu'est-ce qu'on veut aujourd'hui ? Des côtelettes de veau ?" 
_2e personne pluriel_
"On a fini ? Allez, je ramasse les copies !"
on remplace ils ou elles :
"Je vous le dis : on se moque pas mal de nos problèmes, à la Mairie. Pourvu qu'ils soient réélus...c'est tout ce qui les intéresse !"

Dans le langage courant, c'est cependant la 1re du pluriel, nous,  qu'il remplace le plus souvent :
"On s'en va ! Prenez vos affaires, le train ne nous attendra pas !"

Ceci dit, bien sûr que non, *"nous"* n'est pas mort ! Il respire même très bien ! Chaque fois qu'il faut être bien clair, chaque fois qu'on veut employer un niveau de langue plus soutenu, c'est *"nous"* qu'on utilise et pas *"on"* !
En tous cas, *nous*, les francophones de France, *nous *utilisons ce pronom-là. Au Québec ou ailleurs, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Poischich

c'est aussi et surtout par flemme, le verbe accordé à la 3ème personne du singulier est généralement moins long et donc plus rapide à dire que celui à la 1ère personne du pluriel


----------



## Bléros

Tout ça me désoriente. Alors, on doit utiliser le « nous » quand on veut être plus clair. Ça veut dire que j'utiliserai le « nous » beaucoup. Je pensais que ce mot était mort et parti.

J'entends que les canadiens utilisent le « nous » plus souvent que les français parce que c'est normal à dire ça dans les conversations familières.


----------



## Montaigne

Itka, good examples!
remember that "on" derives from "homo" with the global meaning of "humanity" (written "om"in the Middle Ages)
In English "we, you, someone, people, etc..." are used to translate "on" and sentences in the passive convey more clarity or put a different (cultural) stress avoiding un-english abstraction (On vous pardonne=you are forgiven).
While proper conjugation demands "nous", the use of "on" should be restricted to aggregative acceptations and not as a substitute for "nous".
"On" in any other instance remains a colloquial gallicism.


----------



## davideguada

Bonjour, pouvez-vous m'expliquer quelle est exactement la différence entre l'utilisation de _nous _et _on_?

Par exemple dans cette phrase mais aussi dans le reste du texte je ne suis pas sûr quand utiliser _on _et quand _nous_

_If *we *expect an order of 2 pieces from the customer, *we *do not have to place a new order to our supplier, since the left-over quantity will be above the minimum level set for automatic re-order.

Merci
_


----------



## Peter&Steven

"on" s'utilise soit pour dire "nous" en langage familier ("on va au cinéma ce soir") soit en tant que pronom indéfini ("on ne parle pas la bouche pleine").

En langage écrit, il vaut mieux éviter le "on" pour dire "nous". En langage soutenu, il vaut mieux éviter le "on" tout court...


----------



## Henke

Bonjour! 

Je suis en train de préparer un expose et il faut utiliser le registre correct. Je joue le rôle d'un responsable d'un ONG. Quand je parle de l'organisation est-ce qu'il faudra que je utilise 'on' ou 'nous'? Par exemple: On s'occupe des enfants des pays pauvres - ou - nous nous occupons...

Ou est-ce que c'est possible d'utiliser tous les deux?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## jayfiedler

you can use both of them, but for an official presentation you should use "nous" I think, but I can't explain why actually....


----------



## pieanne

POur un exposé il vaut mieux utiliser "nous"


----------



## s_e_williams

Quelle est la différence entre on (when used as we) and nous (when used as we)?

Par exemple:

On est tous ensemble.

Nous sommes amis.


----------



## SwissPete

*On* is informal. *Nous* is formal.

Does it answer your question?


----------



## Micia93

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Bienvenue aux forums. Generally, 'on' is a colloquial term often used by *young* people to mean "nous". It means the same thing. Also, 'on' can mean 'one', eg. on peut aller ici, "one can go here.


 

not young people only, you know ! 
practically *everybody* says "on" instead of "nous" in spoken language
it now seems that people saying "nous sommes allés ..." instead of "on est allé" show off a little bit


----------



## Lazlow

Bonjour,

In school, we always learned that "we" is "nous" in French, and so you would say "nous avons joué" and therefore "Jean et moi avons joué". Simple so far?

So when I actually came to France to learn the language further, I found out that nobody actually says "nous" in spoken French, they all use "on" - so therefore you would translate "we played" as "on a joué".

So my question is this: in spoken French, where one would use "on" for "we", would you still conjugate the verb as if it were "on" if you name the people? Would you say "Jean et moi a joué", or would you stick with the conjugation as if it were "nous"?

I hope I've explained that reasonably well!

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Grop

Lazlow said:


> Would you say "Jean et moi a joué", or would you stick with the conjugation as if it were "nous"?



Yes I would: _Jean et moi avons joué_. However in spoken, informal speech, _Jean et moi, on a joué_ would be more likely (à mon avis).


----------



## Lora44

This doesn't completely answer your question, but something interesting that I have noticed since I've been in France is the following construction:

Bob: On est allé au cinéma avec Lora. (I hope my ending is correct)

Who went to the cinema? Bob and Lora.

In English, if you said 'We went to the cinema with Lora', it implies that Bob, Lora AND someone else went to the cinema.


As for 'Jean et moi' - I believe you have to make the verb agree, so it's 'avons joué'
If you wanted to use 'on' I think you would have to say 'Jean et moi, on a joué...'

Then again, I'm not native so there's a good chance I'm wrong.


----------



## Fred_C

You're absolutely correct.
Note that the construction, "On est allé au cinéma avec Lora" normally means the same as the English "We went to the cinema with Lora".
The Frence meaning you explained is colloquial, and you should not use it in a text.
It is to be understood as : "On est allé au cinéma. Period. avec Lora"
Where "avec Lora" is a strange way to abbreviate "Moi avec Lora".


----------



## simera

Hello Laslow,

Nous is hardly ever used in spoken French.

We say "Jean et moi, on a joué". 

You can both write "jean et moi on est allé" (if you consider that "on" is singular, which is right, and "jean et moi on est allés", if you consider that Jean + moi are two people which is also right. ))

If you say "on est allé au cinéma avec Laura", you might either mean 'I + Laura" or "We + Laura", it depends on the context.


----------



## etown2006

J'ai toujours appris qu'on utilise 'on' pour 'one' et 'nous' pour 'we' mais ici en France je n'entends pas souvent 'nous'.  Par exemple j'entends on y va plus souvent que j'entends nous y allons.

Est-ce qu'on peut expliquer le règle pour on et nous?  

J'ai le même question avec soi et notre.  C'est bizarre parce que je pense que j'entends ON plus que NOUS mais NOTRE plus que SOI.  

Merci!


----------



## arundhati

"On" is only more colloquial than "nous".
It's different about "notre" and "soi", the use and the meaning are not the same as it's shown in the dictionary.


----------



## Fred_C

etown2006 said:


> J'ai le même question avec soi et notre.  C'est bizarre parce que je pense que j'entends ON plus que NOUS mais NOTRE plus que SOI.


Bonjour,
Vous voulez sans doute dire : "Notre" plus que "son", n'est-ce pas?
Dans le langage parlé, on utilise très souvent "on" à la place de "nous", uniquement en tant que sujet.
Le possessif "notre" (qui correspond à "nous") n'est pas remplacé par "son", (qui correspond à "on"), vous avez vu juste.
Mais cette substitution n'est de toutes façons pas recommandée à l'écrit.

Bon courage !


----------



## janpol

dans les conversations de "tous les jours", "on" se substitue fréquemment à "nous" mais, en fait, "on" peut remplacer à peu près n'importe quelle personne...


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Vous avez sûrement déjà entendu des phrase du genre :

_Nous, on a fait XYZ_

où l'on utilise le pronom emphatique pour préciser de qui il s'agit. On se tord pour éviter de dire _avons_.


----------



## sunsail

Salut,
quelle est la différence entre on et nous? 
par example ici

on peut y aller …one/we can go there
nous pouvons y aller …we can go there

on is used as we.how do french people use on mostly? in spoken language or in newspapers?

merci


----------



## Donaldos

Lorsque "on" est synonyme de "nous", il est très courant dans la conversation de tous les jours mais reste familier à l'écrit.


----------



## sunsail

Hi,
pouvez vous ecrire en anglais ? je n'ai pas compri
merci


----------



## baker589

Donaldos says that _on _is often used in the same sense as _nous_, but that is a little informal.  We also use _on _where in english we  say one or you (i.e. when we are talking about people in general).


----------



## sunsail

Hi,
We also use _on _where in english we  say one or you (i.e. when we are talking about people in general

can you explain this with few examples? I didnot know this,

Kind Regards,


----------



## baker589

We don't very often say _one _anymore, but sometimes it helps to think about it.

_You should wash your hands after using the toilet_.  If I'm not talking to anyone in particular, just saying that people should do it, I would translate you as on:

_On devrait se laver les mains, après avoir utilisé les toilettes._

Sorry about the example, but I was having a hard time thinking of one on the spot! And please correct my french if I have done something wrong.


----------



## monkeywrench

"on" is barely informal in speech, foreigners often use "nous" because that's what they were taught and it can sound very awkward



baker589 said:


> Donaldos says that _on _is often used in the same sense as _nous_, but that is a little informal.



he said informal in written language, which is correct


----------



## baker589

Is _on _suitable in all cases for _nous_?!?


----------



## Sleipnir

[...]

As far as the everyday language is concerned "on" is always preferred to "nous" to translate "we". But in your example Baker you cannot use "nous".


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

BMR said:


> Quand je fais partie d'un groupe et quand je parle à ce groupe : "on" (comme dans "on va au cinéma ?" par exemple)
> Quand je fais partie d'un groupe mais que je parle à une personne extérieure (par exemple au téléphone) : "nous" (comme dans "nous allons au cinéma").
> "On" est "impersonnel" et "indéfini" : on ne sait pas trop qui fait partie du groupe désigné par ce pronom "on".
> "Nous" est plus personnel et renforce l'identité du groupe.



Ensuite, dois-je expliquer a mes amis qui parle anglais que l'on utilise "on" quand on veut exclure a personne ? Ou dois-je leur dire que "on" est impoli et "nous" est poli ? Je vous remercie en advance.


----------



## Icetrance

Les Français emploient "nous" beaucoup plus on ne le penserait. On a l'impression sur ce fil que c'est très peu usité, ce qui est faux. Tout dépend du contexte (degré de formalité, souligner que la personne à qui on parle est exclue du groupe, etc)

Je viens d'entendre une interview dans laquelle l'interviewé employait "nous" ains que "on", mais il y avait là une petite nuance entre les deux: "nous" donnait plus d'ampleur à l'idée de "lui et son équipe de recherche" à la différence de "on", ce qui le faisait moins.


----------



## lrosa

Micia93 said:


> "nous" is formal whereas "on" is spoken language



What about formal spoken language? Sorry to rehash an old thread, but I'm not completely clear on this. If, for example, I am with three people at a restaurant and I want to say to the waiter "We would like a table for 4, please", would it be better to use "on" or "nous". I know that I would have to say "Bonjour" or "Bonsoir" to the waiter rather than "Salut", which would sound too informal, but is the use of "On" to mean "Nous" more widely acceptable even in semi-formal situations? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BabKiLLeR2

I'd say it depends the way you wanna sound to the waiter. If you wanna be a bit poshy you'd say : Nous souhaiterions avoir une table pour 4"
In a more conventional way you'd say : "Pourrait-on avoir une table pour 4"
I'd rather say the second one as it is not too formal but still of a good standard.


----------



## Micia93

yes, I concur with BabKiller
"on" used in this kind of construction is not at all spoken language
to answer you question,  Irosa, if you use "on" in a sentence like : "on peut avoir une table pour 4 ?" , that would be kind of spoken language


----------



## lrosa

Micia93 said:


> "on" used in this kind of construction is not at all spoken language



Did you mean "nous"?


----------



## Micia93

no, I was speaking of "on"
I meant that "pourrait-*on* avoir ..." is not spoken language, whereas "*on* peut avoir ..." is
sorry if I'm confusing you


----------



## lrosa

Oh no, I get you now. Thanks! So you would certainly use "on" rather than "nous" in this situation?


----------



## Micia93

Well, as BabKiller said, saying "nous" would sound a bit "poshy"


----------



## Le Viking islandais

I've been thinking about the word "On(we)" for a while now and under what circumstances one would use it.

I've been learning a bit of French in Rosetta Stone and there I'm taught to say "Nous avons" for instance. But I was watching a French TV station the other day* and there was a music show on and when English speaking musicians were speaking to the host the interview was conducted in English and there were French subtitles. And I noticed, everytime they said "We have" it read "On a" in the subtitles, instead of "Nous avons".

That got me thinking, which is used more often and under what circumstances, "On" or "Nous"?

*The tv company had some kind of connection failure or something so I had all the stations available on the set-top box for a couple of days.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

[…]

_Nous n'avons jamais vu... _Formal. (17 caracters)
_On a jamais vu... _Everyday speaking. (11 caracters)


----------



## enoo

Yes, "on" is very often used instead of "nous" in everyday speach. 
"Nous" is also used sometimes, but yes, it's more a bit more formal. It's more often used on writen language. 
However, you can talk to a friend using "nous" without sounding too strange. 

And as Juan said, it's longer to write (and to pronounce, e.g. "nous avons/nous somme" is one syllable longer than "on a/on est").

If I remember correctly, in primary school we were taught to use "nous" more often, because it was nicer/sounded more polite. But well...


----------



## Tim~!

There have been dozens of threads about _on versus nous_ in the past.  You'll find a list of threads on this subject here.

The basic idea is that _on _has supplanted _nous_ as the subject pronoun of choice to represent _we_.  This is definitely true in the spoken language.  One of my friends decided that he would start using _nous _and was chastised by his friends for "sounding like a book".


----------



## Woofer

In addition, I wouldn't use subtitles as any kind of decent guide to this.  Because of the very limited space, subtitles tend to use "on" whenever possible.  I've seen quite a few dubbed shows where the audio used "nous" while the subtitles used "on".  

There's a similar difference with "tu" vs. "vous".  It's extremely common for characters _se tutoyer_ in the subtitles even though they are strictly _vous_ in the audio.


----------



## funnyhat

Can you use _on _as an object pronoun?  For instance, instead of "Il nous a dit" can you say "Il on a dit"?


----------



## lrosa

funnyhat said:


> Can you use _on _as an object pronoun?  For instance, instead of "Il nous a dit" can you say "Il on a dit"?



No, you must say "Il nous a dit" - however, "nous" in the object position does not have the nuance of formality that it has in the subject position.


----------



## broglet

En réponse à 'C'est vous qui avez commandé la soupe?' je me demande si  'Non, nous avons commandé les crudités' serait préférable à 'Non, on a commandé les crudités'


----------



## Micia93

le débat reste le même Broglet, à savoir que, bien sûr le "nous" reste le plus formel, mais le "on" le plus usité 

:=)


----------



## FannyB

funnyhat said:


> Can you use _on _as an object pronoun? For instance, instead of "Il nous a dit" can you say "Il on a dit"?


funnyhat, _on_ is always used as a subject pronoun, and there are no exceptions (just this once, what a treat! ) It must not be confused with _ont_ (have) like in _ils les *ont* aidés. _Hope that helps.


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

I just remember that in primary school we were told that "_on est un con_" in order to use _on_ as rarely as possible.

But colloquially, _on_ is almost always used instead of _nous._

Meanwhile, as far as I'm concerned, hearing _nous_ instead of _on_ does not sound weird at all whereas reading _on_ instead of _nous_ would.

But it is my opinion !


----------



## quinoa

Il n'y a rien de snob à utiliser *nous *en lieu et place de *on*.
Bon, maintenant que fait-on? Que faisons-nous?
Où va-ton? Où allons-nous?
*On* est légèrement plus relâché. *Nous* garde une certaine tenue.


----------



## Micia93

disons qu'il est plus compliqué d'utiliser "nous" à cause, parfois, de la concordance des temps
"on va" est nettement plus rapide que "nous allons", et c'est pourquoi le langage parlé a privilégié cette forme ! il faut reconnaître qu'entendre "nous" dans un dialogue _non formel _peut passer non pas pour du snobisme, mais pour une certaine affectation ou préciosité
(même principe avec le passé simple qui a disparu au profit du passé composé - toujours ces maudits temps ! - , mais ceci est hors sujet)

:=)


----------



## TitTornade

broglet said:


> En réponse à 'C'est vous qui avez commandé la soupe?' je me demande si 'Non, nous avons commandé les crudités' serait préférable à 'Non, on a commandé les crudités'


 
Si un serveur me demande "C'est vous qui avez commandé la soupe ?", je répondrai sans doute avec un 'on'... Car "c'est vous qui... ?" ne me semble pas une façon très soutenue, très polie de poser la question (de la part d'un serveur)  

S'il me demande : "avez-vous commandé des soupes ?", "est-ce que vous avez commandé des soupes ?"... je répondrais sûrement par "non, *nous* avons commandé des crudités !"


----------



## broglet

Merci Tit. Je ne comprends pas deux choses:
1. Pourquoi "C'est vous qui... ?" ne te semble pas "une façon très soutenue, très polie" de poser la question. J'envisage un serveur qui arrive avec les crudités mais qui a oublié à quelle table elles sont destinées - et qui pose la question d'un ton courtois
2. Pourquoi tu répondrais "sans doute avec un 'on' " si le serveur te semble impoli et "sûrement par ... nous" dans le cas contraire


----------



## lrosa

1. Maybe it's not fair to compare between languages, but I would not consider: "Are you the one who ordered the...?"/"Was it you who ordered the...?" a very polite way of asking either. This sounds more like the waiter's own thought process: "Now, one of those people ordered the salad - was it that one?" It seems more polite to me to say "Did you order the salad?", so that the customer does not feel like one of the waiter's objects.

2. Most people will respond in polite language if spoken to in polite language, and vice versa, don't you think?


----------



## FannyB

I agree, Irosa, a French waiter would most probably say _La soupe, c'est pour.._(right table, which customer?) and _La soupe, c'est bien pour.._(which table?? a waiter's nightmare )
Seriously though, re: *on* and* nous *and to stick to the restaurant context, I'm not sure I'd say
*nous* avons réservé pour midi etc, if it's a nice-but-simple place (does tend to sound a bit mannered sometimes, mind you it's no hanging matter either  )
and conversely, if I'm adressing the headwaiter at a posh **** _establishment_ I won't say *on* a réservé pour 4 personnes... (probably not anyway )


----------



## TitTornade

Hello,
I agree with Irosa and Fanny answers.
I don't know why, but "c'est vous qui... ?" doesn't seem to me to be a very polite way to ask a question to the customer 

2. I was half-joking about this answer : if the waiter is polite : I try to be polite, else, I speak in a "loose" way...


----------



## Icetrance

But sometimes "nous" is used not just to be more formal, but also for clarity purposes (of course, you can always say "Nous, on est..."). 

Peut-être pourrait-on qualifier l'emploi de nous de "clarté formelle"?


----------



## TitTornade

Dans l'exemple que tu donnes, Icetrance, "nous" n'est pas sujet. On parle de construction détachée (ou d'apposition). Et justement, "on" remplace le "nous" uniquement lorsqu'il est position sujet.
Donc, on ne peut pas remplacer le 1er "nous" par autre chose ;-)


----------



## Anna Märta

est-ce qu'on souvent utilises "on" au lieu de "nous" quand on parler? pourquoi? est-ce que c'est a la même signification?

merci.


----------



## quinoa

Oui, ils ont la même signification. Mais cela ne signifie pas que tous les "on" peuvent être remplacés par "nous". Tout dépendra du contexte.
*Nous* peut être remplacé par *on*, mais *nous* garde plus d'élégance.
En revanche *on* ne peut être toujours remplacé par *nous*.


----------



## Thomas1

J'ai lu quelque part qu'« on » est plus modeste et aide à éviter la prétention contenue dans « nous ». Est-ce vrai ?


----------



## janpol

"on" est tellement utilisé dans les conversations que "nous" peut sembler un peu (très peu !) affecté.
Autrefois, les enseignants faisaient la guerre aux "on", c'était ridicule : pourquoi se priver d'un mot aussi utile et aussi polyvalent ?  Ils ont d'ailleurs perdu cette guerre.
Et moi, j'étais très content quand mes élèves étrangers utilisaient ce pronom...


----------



## quinoa

Je crois que la guerre du "on" se livrait surtout sur le terrain de l'écrit. A l'oral il est très utilisé.


----------



## itka

Mais à l'écrit, il doit quelquefois l'être ! Ne serait-ce que pour éviter la prétention de la première personne dans un travail scolaire ou universitaire, où on se doit de rester modestes !


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
Le "on" laisse parfois planer le doute sur qui a fait une action, il peut tout aussi bien désigner une personne inconnue ou remplacer un "nous", voire même désigner quelqu'un de connu.

Exemple :
"- Regarde, on a repeint le couloir de la gare !
- Qui "on" ? Tes collègues et toi ?
- Non, je ne sais pas qui l'a fait ! Des peintres sans doute... Mais c'est joli !"

Mais sinon c'est effectivement très utile pour économiser une ou deux syllabes... 

NB : Quand j'étais gamin, mon grand-père répondait à un phrase de ce type : "_Oh ! On a pris la place de ta voiture !_" -> "_Qui "on" ? "On" est un con !_" en voulant qu'on (=nous) soit plus précis dans ce qu'on (=nous) disait : est-ce que "on" = "quelqu'un" ou "on"= le voisin" ou "on" = "nous" ? Et si "on" voulait dire "nous", c'était nous les cons !!  



itka said:


> Mais à l'écrit, il doit quelquefois l'être ! Ne serait-ce que pour éviter la prétention de la première personne dans un travail scolaire ou universitaire, où on se doit de rester modestes !


 
On utilise plutôt "nous" dans les travaux universitaires, non ?
Pour ma part, je rédige mes différents mémoires ou rapports en alternant "je" (_parfois_, p. ex. quand je parle de manipulations concrètes, étant donné que je suis chimiste) et "nous" (_en général_, surtout quand je parle de réflexions communes ou non -> le "nous" _modeste_). Par contre, j'évite le "on" dans le sens de "nous", comme on me l'a appris à l'école


----------



## xmarabout

De manière plus psychologique, le "on", indéfini, est une manière de moins s'impliquer... Donc plusieurs courants dans les formations de communication, gestion de conflit, etc. font également la guerre à ce "on" qui est trop facile:
on a décidé ça ! C'est qui "on", personne ne prend la responsabilité de la décision.
nous avons décidé cela ! Ok, donc VOUS en prenez la responsabilité...


----------



## timofei

itka said:


> Mais à l'écrit, il doit quelquefois l'être ! Ne serait-ce que pour éviter la prétention de la première personne dans un travail scolaire ou universitaire, où on se doit de rester modestes !


Le « nous » en science n'est pas nécessairement royal, il peut tout simplement désigner le lecteur en même temps que l'auteur. « Nous avons démontré... » : le lecteur est supposé avoir suivi la démonstration, et donc avoir démontré pour soi le fait énoncé.


----------



## itka

Je n'ai pas dit que le "nous" était impossible ! Lorsqu'on (_"on"_ : la première personne ici serait absurde !) fait état d'une recherche, d'une expérience personnelle, il est parfaitement légitime. 

Je pensais plutôt à des dissertations philosophiques ou littéraires (mais ça peut être valable également dans d'autres secteurs) où une bonne part du travail consiste à rappeler l'état des connaissances dans tel ou tel domaine, sans pour autant avoir besoin de préciser qui sont les auteurs de ces théories ou découvertes. 
Des phrases comme "_Nous savons que..." "Nous avons appris que..."_ sont insupportables et gagnent beaucoup à utiliser un "on" plus neutre.


----------



## timofei

itka said:


> Des phrases comme "_Nous savons que..." "Nous avons appris que..."_ sont insupportables et gagnent beaucoup à utiliser un "on" plus neutre.


Je comprends mieux, et suis tout à fait de ton avis.


----------



## Thomas1

Voici la remarque que j'avais lue :

REM. «  Dans les préfaces…, _on_ est modeste et permet  d'éviter le _je_ un  peu encombrant et le _nous_ un peu  prétentieux  » (Brunot et Bruneau, _Précis de grammaire  historique,_ 3e éd., p. 274
Le Grand Robert​Après avoir parcouru l'entrée pour « on » dans le dictionnaire cité, je vois que sauf la troisième personne du pluriel, il peut être employé dans tous les personnes, et chacun d'eux a ses propres nuances.


----------



## TitTornade

itka said:


> Des phrases comme "_Nous savons que..." "Nous avons appris que..."_ sont insupportables et gagnent beaucoup à utiliser un "on" plus neutre.



Mince, toutes les thèses que j'ai lues étaient rédigées comme ça ! 
Les "nous" et les voix passives y sont très courantes et parfois apparaissent des "je". Pour moi, un "on" dans le sens de "nous" y seraient bizarre... Ca me donnerait l'impression de lire un écrit de collégien ! 

Manuscrit de thèse pris au hasard sur le net, extrait de l'introduction : http://www.cert.fr/dcsd/THESES/fabiani/manuscrit_fabiani/node8.html#SECTION00440000000000000000
Tout est en "nous"... Ca ressemble à ce que je peux lire... Les doctorants seraient-ils les derniers à manipuler le "nous" ?


----------



## broglet

il me semble que l'auteur a utilisé 'nous' dans cette thèse comme notre reine utilise 'we' au lieu de 'je' dans les documents officiels ("the royal 'we' ")


----------



## itka

Un pluriel "de majesté" ? Je n'irai pas jusque là ! 
Je crois que justement, lorsqu'il s'agit de doctorants, on est dans le cas que j'ai cité plus haut : ils décrivent les procédures et présentent les résultats de leur propre recherche, ce qui les autorise à employer la première personne "nous".

Ce n'est pas souvent le cas dans les divers travaux écrits, où le rédacteur se borne la plupart du temps à rappeler des résultats obtenus par d'autres...et c'est là que je préfère un "on" plus modeste !


----------



## TitTornade

Je regarderai demain comment sont rédigés les rapports de chercheurs dans des centres de recherches "privés". Je pense qu'ils sont aussi en "nous" et pas en "on"...
Est-ce dans ce cas propre aux scientifiques ?

Même pour les rappels bibliographiques qui introduisent les résultats des recherches, je vois mal un "on"... Plutôt la voix passive... Ou des tournures du genre :"Il est connu que...", "Il a été démontré que..." ou "XXX a précisé dans son article YYY que...". Le "on" me semble trop imprécis (Cf. plus haut ce que je disais ou ce que Xmarabout précisait).


----------



## itka

Je crois qu'on ne peut pas généraliser.
Depuis la dissertation de français de seconde jusqu'à la thèse de Doctorat d'Etat, l'usage et les recommandations ne peuvent être les mêmes. 

Je continue de penser que la première personne n'est acceptable que si elle a réellement agi, travaillé, recherché, expérimenté... autrement, ça aura toujours l'air prétentieux de déclarer : _"Nous allons étudier successivement... bla...bla..." "Nous allons montrer que..." ou "Nous pensons que..."_ quand on ne fait que rapporter des théories, des démonstrations ou des résultats découverts par d'autres.

Sinon, bien sûr, vivent la voix passive et les tournures impersonnelles qui sauvent la situation, mais la question portait sur _"*on* vs *nous*"_.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Est-ce que tout simplement, le nous des thèses ne signifierait pas moi et tous ceux qui m'ont aidé ou l'équipe de recherche, le thésard jouant le rôle du rapporteur ?

Pour les thèses, je ne saurais être catégorique mais pour les rapports de stages, le je de même que le on (c'est qui on ? on est un con) étaient effectivement proscrits. Ne restait donc que le nous qui correspondaient à moi et les professeurs qui m'ont appris ce que je sais et les professionnels qui m'ont aidé au cours de mon stage.


----------



## fulshie

scotland the brave said:


> In some circumstaces "On" has a more general meaning; for example when you want to describe what tourist can do in a town eg. "On peut vistiter l'hôtel de ville." In this sense it translates as "One", a term mainly reserved for use by the Queen of England!


*On* s'étonne.... (surtout *nous* en Ecosse) ... qu'un Ecossais, citoyen du Royaume-Uni d'Ecosse et d'Angleterre, puisse parler de la 'reine d'_Angleterre_'...


----------



## Nolfese

I decided to study French this year - I already speak Italian. The problem is with he pronoun 'on. It confuses me the fact that the word can be read as either the pronoun 'we' or 'one'. [...] Here's a perfect example for the song Port Coton by Zaz.

[...]
C'est encore à l'ombre.  
Faut-il encore que on raconte 
que quelque chose nous revienne.   
Faut-il qu'on soit seul sur terre ici aussi.

She's singing (I think) about a failed relationship and the third line either says, 'It is necessary that we recount that fact that something will come back to us.', or 'It is necessary that someone recount that fact that something will come back to us.'.  But I can't tell which it is.

And then on the forth line is she saying, 'It's necessary that we too remain here, alone on the earth.', or ''It's necessary that someone also remains here alone on the earth.'.

I suspect it's we/us but any help in clarifying this and any pointers would be great.

Thanks a lot....


----------



## jann

Hello Nolfese, 

The thing is,  English "we" can be specific, when you know exactly which people are  included in the group... or it can be general, like _on_.   Furthermore, when we want to be general, we can often use "you" as well,  without addressing our comments to any specific person.  In fact, we  (general) often use "we" or "you" rather than "one," in English, as  "one" can sound quite stiff.  Compare:

Must one tell all?
Must we tell all?

Is it our lot to go through life alone?
Is it one's lot to go through life alone?

(Do you have to tell all?)
(Do you have to go through life alone?)

You  would understand the same general meaning for both the "we" and the  "one" version of these sentences, I believe, but the 1st person wording  probably feels more natural.

So how do you interpret the French _on_, as "we" or as "one"?  Well when it's clear that _on_ refers to a specific group whose members could be identified, then you have an informal replacement of _nous _by _on_.   But when there is no specific group, you have a generic usage... and  whether the most natural translation will use "we" or "one" in English  is going to depend on the context.  

Note, however, that there's a  definite difference between "one" and "someone."  "One" potentially  includes you, whereas "someone" implies more of a 3rd party.  Using _on_  to imply a 3rd party is less frequent (unless that unique person is  identity unknown or deliberately kept anonymous); you'll see _quelqu'un_ instead.  I don't see how any of the _on_ pronouns in these lyrics could mean "someone (else)."

Hope that helps. 

Jann


P.S.   If those lyrics are transcribed correctly, it cannot be _on  raconte que quelque chose nous revienne_ (because that subjunctive would  be unjustified).  So it would have be an ellipsis, referring back to  the previous line: _faut-il  encore que quelque chose nous revienne_.


----------

